#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  xlr-retje solderen

## Stefke

Hoi forummers.

Hoe zite het nu met de standaard voor XLR??

Ik gebruik zowel 3-pin xlr voor aansluiting speakers als voor audio aansluiting ts menger en ampli's.  Niets speciaals zou ik denken.

Nu wil ik wel eens weten wat de standaard is voor audio xlr (Links,rechts en massa)  wie op welk nummertje?

Idem dito voor speaker kabel + en - op welk nummertje?

Thanks voor the reacties :Smile:

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

XLR3P

1= -/negatief/nul/massa/cold
2= +/positief/plus/line/hot
3= 2e van 2 of ongebruikt in geval van speakers.

SuCCeS

----------


## lifesound

grrrrrr .... bij een XLR gaat het dus NIET om links/rechts!!!!! Maar om plus en min! Een XLR is in basic dus mono.

En om een aanvulling te geven bij Showtechniek:

Europa:
1= massa
2= hot
3= cold

USA (én VTM, maar dat is een ander verhaal)
1= massa
2= cold
3= hot

----------


## sis

Op bijna elke website van gelijk welke fabrikant is een schema te vinden hoe je een XLR aansluit
zou dit niet handiger zijn om eens naar te kijken in plaats van te errebekken !!!!!
dit gaat hier weeral eens uitdraaien in een discussie waar het einde nog niet van in zicht is [8D][8D][8D][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )]

sis

----------


## Gast1401081

en verder : als je vooraan en achteraan dezelfde volgorde hanteert is er geen heet of koud maar gewoon doorverbinden...

1-1
2-2
3-3

en dan zal het de kabel een rotzorg zijn wattie transporteert, heet of koud..

----------


## lifesound

hmmm....daar ben ik het totaal niet mee eens Mac. Zo zou het namelijk wel kunnen gebeuren dat je de massa van je verlenkabel op pin 2 soldeert. Wat dus als gevolg heeft dat een storing wel degelijk op je signaal ingang van je mengtafel aankomt.

Toestel  Kabel            Kabel   menger
G 1       1     +           2       1 G
+ 2       2     Ground      1       2 +
- 3       3     -           3       3 -

Als je enigsinds iets van mijn uitleg snapt tenminste  :Wink:

----------


## lifesound

oké ... er is wat fout gelopen ivm layout.

ik zal het dus proberen mondeling uit te leggen.
In het toestel zit op
pin 1 : Ground
pin 2 : +
pin 3 : -

Jij sodeert je kabel (fictief voorbeeld)
pin 1 : + (rood draadje)
pin 2 : Ground (afscherming)
pin 3 : - (wit draadje)

wat wil zeggen dat het + signaal van je toestel op de afscherming van de kabel komt te staan.
Op zich geen probleem zolang er geen storing optreedt. Want die wordt opgevangen door de afscherming van de kabel.
Aan mengtafelkant wordt signaal gezocht tussen pin 2 en 3. Dus tussen de afscherming van je kabel en het witte draadje. Signaal met storing dus!

Iemand die er iets van begrijpt? [8D]

----------


## WTT

> citaat:XLR3P
> 
> 1= -/negatief/nul/massa/cold
> 2= +/positief/plus/line/hot
> 3= 2e van 2 of ongebruikt in geval van speakers.



Tja 

1 = afscherming/shield oftewel massa
2 = hot positief signaal 
3 = cold negatief signaal  

Bij ongeballanceerde kabels mag je 1 en 3 met mekaar verbinden.
dus pin 1 en 2 heb je altijd nodig en pin 3 is om te zorgen dat er
nog ff minder kans op storing is.

En in amerika zijn 2 en 3 omgedraaid dus

1 shield
2 cold
3 hot

Verschil met nederland wat je dan krijgt het beruchte in en uit fase.

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> grrrrrr .... bij een XLR gaat het dus NIET om links/rechts!!!!! Maar om plus en min! Een XLR is in basic dus mono.
> 
> En om een aanvulling te geven bij Showtechniek:
> 
> Europa:
> 1= massa
> 2= hot
> ...



Heej grombeer  :Big Grin: ,

Ik weet wat Stefke daarmee bedoeld. Soms wordt een xlr 'misbruikt' door er een L-R audio kabel van te maken voor bijvoorbeeld afspeel apparatuur zoals cd-spelers. Meestal vind je dit dan terug op meubels met aansluitpanelen. 
Er is dan geen standaard voor, maar meest logische zou zijn:
pin 1: ground
pin 2: links
pin 3: rechts

Groeten Joost

----------


## sparky

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> grrrrrr .... bij een XLR gaat het dus NIET om links/rechts!!!!! Maar om plus en min!



hot en cold (beide wisselspanning) niet plus en min.

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> oké ... er is wat fout gelopen ivm layout.
> 
> ik zal het dus proberen mondeling uit te leggen.
> In het toestel zit op
> pin 1 : Ground
> pin 2 : +
> pin 3 : -
> ...



kortom een poging om symmetrie uit te leggen en bijna goed :Big Grin: 
volgens mij zit het zo;

pin 2 hot zit het signaal in fase      even te noemen a
pin 3 cold zit het signaal uit fase    even te noemen b

nou worden bijde aders onderweg naar de te gebruiken machine gestoord.

dus op a is het signaal +a en de storing +a
 en op b is het signaal -b en de storing +b

aangekomen in het apparaat van keuze gaat het i.c.tje of de trafo
het cold signaal omdraaien en de signalen+storing bij elkaar optellen.

dan is op a het signaal +a en de storing +a
       op B het signaal +b en da storing -b

tel dit bij elkaar op en je krijgt 2 keer positief signaal = dubbel signaal en 1 keer positief storing plus 1 keer negatief storing 0 storing.

de afscherming helpt best wel in de praktijk en goed ook.
maar bij 100 % symmetrie zou je zonder afscherming kunnen.
voor ik aangevallen wordt, zonder afscherming is alleen theoretisch 
want overal maakt de electronica kleine foutjes :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

het is een beetje wiskunde ;
+a + +b= 2ab
+a + -b= 0ab
de tekenregel als ik het me goed herrinner.

[?]begrijp ik het livesound[?]

met de groeten van leen

----------


## lifesound

ik weet niet of gij het snapt, want ik snap der niks van. Snap je?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carl

Het kan wel degelijk zonder afscherming hoor!
Het telefoonnet wel eens bekeken?
Dat is ook een symetrisch signaal, met soms veeeeel versterkers en nog meer kabellengte.
Accoord, de geluidskwaliteitseisen liggen wat lager, en de spanningen wat hoger maar het is toch wonderlijk dat het functioneert, niet?

Groeten,

Carl

----------


## Gast1401081

ik zei dus : het maakt je kabel niet uit wattie transporteert, heet of koud. Wel de massa/afscherming op pin 1 natuurlijk

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carl_
> 
> Het kan wel degelijk zonder afscherming hoor!
> Het telefoonnet wel eens bekeken?
> Dat is ook een symetrisch signaal, met soms veeeeel versterkers en nog meer kabellengte.
> Accoord, de geluidskwaliteitseisen liggen wat lager, en de spanningen wat hoger maar het is toch wonderlijk dat het functioneert, niet?
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Carl



ooit al van dimmers gehoord?

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> ik zei dus : het maakt je kabel niet uit wattie transporteert, heet of koud. Wel de massa/afscherming op pin 1 natuurlijk



ik had het anders begrepen .... sowwy! [8D]

----------


## Carl

Ja, dimmers, ooit wel eens van gehoord ja.
Ze schijnen er zelfs te zijn voor IN HUIS!!! het moet toch niet gekker worden??
En dan doet je telefoon het schijnbaar ook nog goed, nou vraag ik je???

Ik bedoelde natuurlijk niet dat we met onafgeschermde kabels aan de slag moeten, zeker niet.
Een microfoon signaaltje is ook wel iets anders dan een telefoonlijn, het was gewoon bedoeld om de signaaltechniek ook weer eens van een andere kant te bekijken, en om aan te geven dat audio beslist niet de enige techniek is die van symetrische signalen gebruik maakt.

(Zou ik nou opmerken dat ethernet ook.......  nah toch maar niet)

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carl_
> 
> Ja, dimmers, ooit wel eens van gehoord ja.
> Ze schijnen er zelfs te zijn voor IN HUIS!!! het moet toch niet gekker worden??
> En dan doet je telefoon het schijnbaar ook nog goed, nou vraag ik je???
> 
> Ik bedoelde natuurlijk niet dat we met onafgeschermde kabels aan de slag moeten, zeker niet.
> Een microfoon signaaltje is ook wel iets anders dan een telefoonlijn, het was gewoon bedoeld om de signaaltechniek ook weer eens van een andere kant te bekijken, en om aan te geven dat audio beslist niet de enige techniek is die van symetrische signalen gebruik maakt.
> 
> (Zou ik nou opmerken dat ethernet ook.......  nah toch maar niet)




Offtopic:
He Carl, jij hebt toch helemaal geen verstand van telefoons??? :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .. laat staan Cat5  :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> ik weet niet of gij het snapt, want ik snap der niks van. Snap je?



eh nou nee  :Wink: [8D]zeg,
maar eens komt de tijd dat we allemaal alles begrijpen[8)]
en dan zijn er ook geen forums meer nodig :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## WTT

instraling en draagspanning zijn van belang bij wel of geen afscherming. telefoonlijn is iets van 50Volt audio hooguit 1,5 Volt.
Maar ja wie boeit dat mij niet.

----------


## Carl

> citaat: He Carl, jij hebt toch helemaal geen verstand van telefoons???.. laat staan Cat5



Nee, nog nooit iets mee gedaan.....

Geluid of licht trouwens ook niet.

----------

